# Hard Drive Driver - IBM Deskstar



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi hope someone can help me i am tring to find a drive for a 
IBM Deskstar 
Model-IC35L020AVER07-0
interface ATA/IDE

its not like the other IDE drive i have i just pluged them in and it worke this one is not reconised

please help:4-dontkno


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

you need to make sure to format it first ... is it recognized in the BIOS ? if so proceede onto windows and use a formatting util from IBM. 

if not then possibly bad jumper settings in the back (make sure the drive is set to slave not master)


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

1)


> is it recognized in the BIOS ?


No it is not.. does not see it at all


2)


> if not then possibly bad jumper settings in the back (make sure the drive is set to slave not master)


their is 4 different settings for slave
16 heads, 15 heads, 2GB belt & auto Spin Disable

which one do i need to change (i dont have a clue)


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

it is pretty confusing you have any documentation maybe on the ibm website ? id go with the 16 heads cause that sounds somewhat familiar but i never heard of those being slave jumper settings. trial and error (nothing should go wrong or break so thats what id do or find some docu and or google for some similar problems)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is plugged into a raid capable port,you need the raid driver installed
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/d7k250/d7k250jum.htm
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/jumpers.htm


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

ata drive jumper settings, 

drive won't detect - improper jumper settings
- bad drive

Jumper settings

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/d60gxp/d60gxpjum.htm

Drive installation disks

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#Installation


----------

